# Looking for info on tree climber killed in northern Ky a few weeks ago.



## IHateTrees (Oct 24, 2014)

Have you guys heard anything about a climber killed in northern Kentucky in the last few weeks?


----------



## Treeguru (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm from nky but I didn't hear about this.


----------

